# Buy sedio batteries in store?



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

Are there any stores that sell sedio cases or can they only be bought online?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Best Buy used to sell stuff manufactured by them for the retailers, platinum I think it was called. I've heard people speak highly of it even though it's branded a tad differently. I dunno if they still do or not I haven't been in best buy much lately.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Batteries or cases? Title says one, OP says another. If you're looking at batteries, stay with official.


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

Batteries, sorry about that one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

